
My story and support for the #FoundersVisa - andrewhyde
http://www.k9ventures.com/2009/09/my-story-and-support-for-the-founders-visa/
======
code_devil
This is a great story for everyone who are on a Visa in the US to pursue their
entrepreneurial ambitions. And for people who are already US citizens, it's
still a good story to see how he managed his projects, legal issues, hiring,
juggling expenses etc ...

~~~
kingsley_20
Things are far, far worse now than in the late 90s when Manu had to go through
this much trouble. Rather than inspiring, I found it a little depressing that
the situation has steadily deteriorated.

